# getting my baby rbp to grow



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

in the morning i feed them a pinch of flake, during the day i throw in more flake and pellets (hikari color) and right before i go to sleep i thaw out some krill and throw that in. theyre growing really fast now. theyre in a 60 gallon, 3 reds about 1.5"


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

add a powerhead to make them stronger and promote body growth


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

raise the temp on your tank...and they'll sprout like weeds.80-84


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

cool! keep those guys growing fast... looking forward to future videos


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Drop a nightcrawler in there.
The whole thing.


----------



## Samuel (Jul 18, 2003)

I have a 55G and three rbps and they are growing like crazy. One way to increase current without powerhead (I dont have space for powerhead cuz I got two ac300 already) is to lower the water line a bit (1/2"). this way the water flowing back from the power filters will produce lots of current and air bubbles (good for mixing oxygen into the water too) and I found they really like swimming thru the "water fall". yesterday my three rbps (1.5") killed my rainbow shark (2") and tore it up into pieces after lowering my water line. It might be a coincidence but stronger current does promote activity->growth.

Also, you can try giving them small pieces of beefheart (sfbb is good). beefheart is high in protein and is beneficial for their growth too. I feed them frozen bloodworms, frozen plankton and flakes daily, and occasionally beefheart.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

already have a powerhead and temp at 82

i have 2 bala sharks, 3 tinfoil barbs, rainbow shark, gachua, buffalo head cichlid, and a 2" oscar. they are all doing fine, the rainbow shark chases everybody. and the reds only take down a feeder if i miss a day of feeding.


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

chill on that powerhead if u got nothing to block the suction. it might take ur p in. wait til they get bigger for the powerhead


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

if you want them to grow fast give them a good varied diet with a few feedings a day whilst really young.
also really good water conditions and a good enviroment to live will help them grow fast its not all about feeding them loads and remember feeding them loads leads to more waste.
dixon


----------

